# Can anyone please explain to me how to post pictures from a droid x smartphone.



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

If I can't figure this out you guys are going to miss an opportunity to rip some of my work!


----------



## Schedule40 (Aug 5, 2010)

On the iPhone app, hit reply to thread,then the + sign at top of page, then attach from photos/attach from camera. Dunno if droid is the same...


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I think You gotta use the pz apparently if you want to do it straight from the phone.

Or email them to yourself and do it from the 'puter.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Hit the reply button.

In the android app you will have 3 buttons at the bottom of the reply screen.


Send _________ Attachments____________Cancel.

Hit attachments. 

Hit add attachment.
It will ask you from camera or from gallery.
Pic one. Select item in gallery to upload or take a pic.



Done......


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

OK here goes. Thanks Ill


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That's some good lookin work.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Decent layout good looking plumbing.
1-1/2 drain for a.w?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

New crapper?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

My bad wrong section


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Pauli, I didn't know you guys ran ABS up there....:blink:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Pauli, I didn't know you guys ran ABS up there....:blink:


Once you go black you don't go back :laughing:.

Yep, E. Mass is all PVC, W. Mass is all ABS. I've used alot of both and don't notice much difference. ABS seems to handle cold a little better and is more flexible, PVC seems to handle heat a little better. It's alot more convienent to use whats commonly used in your area.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Qball415 said:


> Decent layout good looking plumbing.
> 1-1/2 drain for a.w?


Hey somebody's gotta keep the drain cleaners busy

In retrospect, I should have ran it 2''.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> New crapper?



Looks like an Apple I-Crapper


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

You can run 1 1/2 for wash machine box by code?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Work looks nice and clean but I would never rough in drain pipe like that, I'd get reamed for some of the stuff you do. Like I said though, quality is good


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Michaelcookplum said:


> You can run 1 1/2 for wash machine box by code?


Yes. MA has its own code, some of our codes more strict, some more lenient. Most of my drain calls are kitchen and tubs, not many WM drains. Though I agree 2" would have been better, and very little more cost/work.

I don't do much new construction these days(mostly service), I was definitely a little rusty...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks excellent....:thumbsup: 

The vertical drain (standpipe) for the laundry looks a tad short to me. Our minimum is 18" from box to p-trap.

The 45 drain line to the upstairs tub looks good. I'm sure drilling those holes so perfectly was not easy.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Looks excellent....:thumbsup:
> 
> The vertical drain (standpipe) for the laundry looks a tad short to me. Our minimum is 18" from box to p-trap.
> 
> The 45 drain line to the upstairs tub looks good. I'm sure drilling those holes so perfectly was not easy.


I think its right at 18, our code is 18-30. I should have tied the vents in a little higher though, I forget what our code says but your supposed to be x distance above the flood level rim.

Drilling those holes at a 45 was pretty easy with a Lenox 1 tooth hole saw. Measuring where to put them took a lot longer.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

pauliplumber said:


> I think its right at 18, our code is 18-30. I should have tied the vents in a little higher though, I forget what our code says but your supposed to be x distance above the flood level rim.
> 
> Drilling those holes at a 45 was pretty easy with a Lenox 1 tooth hole saw. Measuring where to put them took a lot longer.


 





My code states at least 6" above the flood rim of the highest fixture served for vents to be tied together. My guess would be that is probably standard.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> My code states at least 6" above the flood rim of the highest fixture served for vents to be tied together. My guess would be that is probably standard.


6", same here. IPC 2006/2009


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice job 

looks like the middle third of the floor joist was drilled, thats a no no here

how did you connect the pex, looks like crimp rings but I cant tell


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

rare to see headering off when a flange is middle of the joist.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 7, 2012)

We can't rough-in a double basin like that..... weird


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Same here would be fine with a combo and couple of tees for back-vent.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 7, 2012)

Your boiler piping looks real nice.... and so does your plumbing.... very clean

*Question from picture below,,,,* what type of copper is that on the shower valve.... it seems bent .... did you bend that with a torch or is it soft copper?

*Question on the other picture*.... why would you have two stacks side by side only a few feet apart?


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Looks like type l soft.
What I don't get other than the a.w, 3" short 90 on w.c, is no hold rite on stub out for tub spout.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 7, 2012)

Qball415 said:


> Looks like type l soft.
> What I don't get other than the a.w, 3" short 90 on w.c, is no hold rite on stub out for tub spout.


I can't catch everything :laughing:

Got to save some for you :yes:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> We can't rough-in a double basin like that..... weird


We can't either, did one yesterday, I'll post a pic in the morning of the legal way


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Nice job
> 
> looks like the middle third of the floor joist was drilled, thats a no no here
> 
> how did you connect the pex, looks like crimp rings but I cant tell


Pex was connected with SS cinch bands. As a side note I bought some of the okiter brand cinch clamps and they were much lighter than the zurn ones I usually use. I took them back and got the zurns.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Anonymous said:


> We can't rough-in a double basin like that..... weird


We can't either :laughing:

I was waiting for someone to call me out on that. I didn't know it was a double lav until it was too late. Had I known I would've brought the 2 inch line up between the 2 lavs and used a dbl TY. I don't mind bending the rules if I know its going to work, apparently the inspector felt the same way.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Anonymous said:


> Your boiler piping looks real nice.... and so does your plumbing.... very clean
> 
> *Question from picture below,,,,* what type of copper is that on the shower valve.... it seems bent .... did you bend that with a torch or is it soft copper?
> 
> *Question on the other picture*.... why would you have two stacks side by side only a few feet apart?


That's standard L copper. I bent it with my foot. Looks better and faster than heating heating it cherry red IMO.

This house was leveled by a tornado, most of the underground was existing. I could have ran 1 4" line but I would have had to re do most of the underground piping. He also wanted as much pipe as possible in the mechanical room. The rest of the basement will be finished.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Qball415 said:


> Looks like type l soft.
> What I don't get other than the a.w, 3" short 90 on w.c, is no hold rite on stub out for tub spout.


That's a standard 90. Long sweep 90s aren't necessary here for toilet riser.

There is a 2x4 block and copper clip for tub spout now. I took that picture a little too soon


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Double bowl


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Double bowl


 
That would also be non-compliant in IL. There needs to be a clean-out in the 2" riser. 

You can't easily clean out the drain throught either waste arm.....


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Here both of those 2" 90' 's would have to be long sweeps.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> Here both of those 2" 90' 's would have to be long sweeps.


We can use shortys on lavs and drinking fountains.

Everything else gets long sweeps on everything but horizontal to vertical flow.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ILPlumber said:


> We can use shortys on lavs and drinking fountains.
> 
> Everything else gets long sweeps on everything but horizontal to vertical flow.


 





Same here. Our code allows short radius 1/4 bends on 2" and smaller drain lines.

Above 2", you can't lay a 1/4 bend on its side (horiz. flow to horiz. flow). The reasoning being that in larger drain lines there are larger solids in the line.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Same here. Our code allows short radius 1/4 bends on 2" and smaller drain lines.
> 
> Above 2", you can't lay a 1/4 bend on its side (horiz. flow to horiz. flow). The reasoning being that in larger drain lines there are larger solids in the line.


Sounds like guidelines I follow


----------

